# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Fünfjährige Heilungsbewährung läuft Ende 2015 aus

## Mattse

Hallo in die Runde,
die ersten fünf Jahre sind geschafft. Der derzeit bestehende GdB mit 80% wird mit Ablauf der Heilungsbewährung ja neu bewertet. Nach der letzten Untersuchung war kein PSA nachweisbar und der Urologe geht von einer Heilung aus. Das Restrisiko für ein Rezidiv sieht er bei ein bis zwei Prozent. Meine Frage in die Runde: Wie war der GdB nach Ablauf der Heilungsbewährung und um wieviel Prozente war er geringer als zu Beginn der Behinderung? Die Behinderung hat ja trotdem Bestand.
An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich nochmal ganz herzlich bei meinem damaligen Gronauer Operateur *Prof.Dr. Akcetin* (*jetzt in Montabaur*:http://grid.bb-trier.de/kk_km/bereic...of-Akcetin.pdf ) für die erfolgreiche Behandlung bedanken (Werbung sei an dieser Stelle bestimmt erlaubt).

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo Mattse,

genau kann dir wohl keiner die Rückstufung von 80 % auf ??% sagen.

Ich selber habe schon einges probiert, um eine verlässliche Antwort zu bekommen.
Bei mir ist es ja so, das ich in 2016 vorzeitig in Rente wegen Behinderung gehe.
Dazu muß ich aber min. 50 % noch haben.
Hatte in 2011 auch 80% auf 5 Jahre befristet bekommen.
Habe aber zwischenzeitlich einen Verschlimmerungsantrag gestellt und bin auf 90% hochgestuft worden.
Aber auch wieder erneut ab Hochstufung für 5 Jahre.
Die Dauer reicht mir aber aus.

Ich hatte am Montag in einer Rehamaßnahme eine Fachärztin bezüglich der Rückstufung gefragt.
Ihrer Meinung nach wird man auf max. 50% zurückgestuft, wenn zwischenzeitlich kein Rezidiv war.
Aber eine verlässliche Aussage war dieses auch nicht, sondern nur die Erfahrung der Ärztin.

LG
Jürgen

----------


## Snoopy1958

Die Versorgungsämter machen da ein großes Geheimnis raus, wie der Behinderungsgrad berechnet wird.
Mein Mann hat neben der Total-OP im Februar, seit 40 Jahren chron. Morbus Reiter, seit Jahren eine Herzinsuffizienz Grad 2 und ein Reizdarmsyndrom (daneben noch so Kleinigkeiten wie Netzhautablösungen...). Bekommen hat er 70% Grad der Behinderung, bis 2021. Übrigens in Bayern.
Mich beschleicht ein bisschen das Gefühl, es liegt auch in der Willkür des jeweiligen Sachbearbeiters...

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Mattse,

da ich in dieser Woche den Bescheid nach 5-jähriger "Heilungsbewährung" erhalten habe, kurz meine Erfahrungen bei ähnlicher Ausgangslage:
GdB 2010: 80% (Heilungsbewährung nach RPE und Bestrahlung, unwillkürlicher Harnabgang und Bluthochdruck waren die       Einstufungskriterien)
Nach Einholung aktueller Befundunterlagen durch die Behörde (Sozialamt des Landratsamtes,Sachgebiet Behindertenrecht) noch folgende Funktionsbeeinträchtigungen: Unwillkürlicher Harnabgang und Bluthochdruck.
Daraus ergibt neuer GdB von 30%, der *nicht* für einen Behindertenausweis ausreicht.
Rechnerisch wird also für die "Heilungsbewährung" ein Wert von 50% angesetzt.
Gesetzliche Grundlagen für diese Entscheidung:
§§ 24 und 48 des Zehnten Buches des Sozialgesetzbuches (SGB X) und
§ 2 Abs. 2 SGB IX
Das ist eigentlich bundesweit gleiches Recht und mit dem neuen Einstufungsbescheid erhält man auch das Rechtsmittel des Widerspruchs. Wie ich die deutsche Bürokratie einschätze, gibt es für jeden Befund einen festgelegten "Grad der Behinderung" und aus deren Addition ergibt sich dann der entsprechende GdB für einen Behindertenausweis.

Mich stört die Senkung des GdB um 50% nicht und  ich verzichte gern auf Steuervergünstigungen (z.B. 1060  Behinderten-Pauschbetrag bei 80% GdB) und ermäßigte Eintrittspreise, wenn mit der sog. "Heilungsbewährung" auch der Prostatakrebs verschwunden ist.

Allen Betroffenen kann man eigentlich nichts Besseres wünschen!

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Roland

----------


## wanderfreund

Nachtrag zum obigen Beitrag:* Impotenz - keine Behinderung?

*Was mir eigentlich unverständlich ist, betrifft den Faktor "Impotenz" bei der Einstufung eines Behinderungsgrades. Anscheinend wird die Zerstörung von Nervensträngen durch Skalpell oder Strahlung und die daraus folgende Impotenz nicht als eine Behinderung angesehen. Für die meisten Männer wahrscheinlich bestimmt eine schlimmere "Behinderung" als Bluthochdruck!
Ich werde die Einspruchsmöglichkeit zu meiner neuen Einstufung nutzen, um dies einmal zu hinterfragen und hier später darüber berichten.

Roland*


*

----------


## wanderfreund

Inzwischen etwas schlauer, siehe hier:http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/versmedv/anlage.html unter Pkt. 13 der GdS/GdB-Tabelle "Männliche Geschlechtsorgane"

Nun aber keine Zeit mehr zum recherchieren.

Roland

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo in die Runde,
> die ersten fünf Jahre sind geschafft. Der derzeit bestehende GdB mit 80% wird mit Ablauf der Heilungsbewährung ja neu bewertet. Nach der letzten Untersuchung war kein PSA nachweisbar und der Urologe geht von einer Heilung aus. Das Restrisiko für ein Rezidiv sieht er bei ein bis zwei Prozent. Meine Frage in die Runde: Wie war der GdB nach Ablauf der Heilungsbewährung und um wieviel Prozente war er geringer als zu Beginn der Behinderung? Die Behinderung hat ja trotdem Bestand.
> An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich nochmal ganz herzlich bei meinem damaligen Gronauer Operateur *Prof.Dr. Akcetin* (*jetzt in Montabaur*:http://grid.bb-trier.de/kk_km/bereic...of-Akcetin.pdf ) für die erfolgreiche Behandlung bedanken (Werbung sei an dieser Stelle bestimmt erlaubt).


Nach einer erfolgreichen RPE und minimalen Restbeschwerden - tropfenweiser Urinabgang, keine Inkontinenz - geht der GdB leider fast regelhaft gegen NULL. Denn Mann gilt als geheilt.

Impotenz zählt nicht als Krankheit sondern "Lifestyle" (SGB V §35) und darin wird auch kein Verantwortlicher rühren, denn ansonsten würde eine Welle von Millionen deutschen Männern
eine Behinderung beantragen können - das würde jegliches System sprengen. Dem hat die Politik, vom BGH erlaubt und bestätigt, einen Riegel vorgeschoben.

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Urologe,

danke für die Informationen, aber noch einige Bemerkungen zur obigen Antwort an _@ Mattse_, die auch meine Äußerungen betreffen:
1. Es mag ja sein, dass im medizinischen Sinne Impotenz eine Frage des Lebensstils ist, für den Betroffenen ist es aber wohl eine Krankheit! dazu ein Zitat aus dem sog. "SKAT-Urteil vom 30.September 1999 - Az:B 8 KN 9/98 KR R" des Bundessozialgerichtes:_"Bei dem Kläger bestehe eine Krankheit in Form eines regelwidrigen Körperzustands (erektile Dysfunktion), deren Behandlung jedenfalls zur Linderung der daraus entstehenden Beschwerden (Impotenz) notwendig sei. Die Kohabitationsfähigkeit eines erwachsenen Mannes sei Bestandteil seines regelrechten - gesunden - Körperzustandes. Ihre Ursache habe die erektile Dysfunktion des Klägers in einer arteriellen Durchblutungsstörung der Penisschwellkörper."_  (Hervorhebungen durch mich) Die KK hatte sich geweigert, die Kosten für eine SKAT-Behandlung zu übernehmen und wurde zur Zahlung verurteilt.
Es gibt also verschiedene Auffassungen zur Thematik.2. Im § 35 SGB V kann ich keinen Bezug zur Impotenz erkennen, denn er regelt eigentlich_ "__Festbeträge für Arznei- und Verbandmittel".
_3. Politisch möchte ich das Problem nicht betrachten, denn zur "Spezies" Politiker und ihre Entscheidungen habe ich ein sehr gespanntes Verhältnis, wobei sie die Möglichkeiten hätten, Änderungen zu bewirken.

Ich versuche es doch mit einem Einspruch beim Sozialamt und bin gespannt auf deren Begründung.

Roland

----------


## Urologe

Das war in Jahre 1999.

Im *Jahr 2004* hat die Bundesregierung unter Ulla Schmidt die GESETZGEBUNG geändert und EXPLIZIT dieses Problem ausgenommen.
Daraufhin hat es natürlich Klagen bis zum Bundesgerichtshof gegeben und dieser hat festgestellt, dass der Staat solche Begrenzungen
vornehmen DARF!
Seitdem ist keiner mehr durchgekommen, da sich die Behörde regelmäßig auf den höchstrichtelichen Spruch zurückziehen kann.

----------


## Günter55

Guten Tag!

Wenn nach OP oder Bestrahlung ein PSA-Nadir erreicht wird, das innerhalb der Heilbewährung von 5 Jahren nicht ansteigt, dann geht man von einer Heilung aus. Impotenz wird kaum oder gar nicht in Betracht gezogen, Inkontinenz nur zu einem gewissen Grad. Einige Betroffene in unserer Gruppe wurden nicht auf Null, sondern auf 20 oder 30% abgestuft, was aber keinen Vorteil bringt. Anders sieht es aus, wenn man eine wesentliche Einschränkung der Lebensqualität durch die psychische Belastung bei Impotenz und Inkontinenz nachweisen kann. Dazu bedarf es aber etlicher Besuche beim Psychotherapeuten.

Günter

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Günter und Urologe,

nun ist mir alles klar! Danke für die Erläuterungen. Die Politik macht aus einer Krankheit mit einem Federstrich einen Lebensstil - typisch für unsere sog. Volksver(räter)treter, denen ich diesen "Lifestyl" von ganzem Herzen wünsche! 
Einspruch also zwecklos. Zum Psychiater gehe ich nicht freiwillig, nur in Zwangsjacke. Hoffe aber, dass es nicht so weit kommt. Mir war das Prinzip wichtig, nicht der Grad einer Behinderung.

Roland

----------


## Mattse

Guten Morgen in die Runde,

nachdem mein Ausweis nun abgelaufen war, bin ich damit zur zuständigen Kreisverwaltung ins Bürgerbüro gegangen. Ich fragte die Sachbearbeiterin, ob und wie ich aktiv werden müsste für eine Verlängerung der Gültigkeit? Sie schaute sich den Ausweis an und verlängerte diesen um 4 Jahre. Warum auch immer, keine Ahnung. Ich habe auch nicht nachgefragt und bin mit einem freundlichen Dankeschön gegangen. Die Geheimnisse werden bestehen bleiben. Am besten wäre natürlich, gar keinen GdB in Anspruch nehmen zu müssen, aber es ist wie es ist.

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo Mattse,

herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Leider klappt eine Verlängerung nicht immer so unproblematisch.

Alles Gute
Jürgen

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Mattse,

hoffentlich liest der Chef der Sachbearbeiterin nicht hier im Forum mit!

Glück muss der Mensch auch mal haben.

Bleib gesund!

Roland

----------

